# Working under my fathers name



## Mahfuz Kawn (Dec 28, 2015)

So I signed up for uber under my dads name, the profile of uber. But under the raiser tax information it's under my name and social security. If I filed for taxes would there be any problems?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

heh heh heh. Luv this site!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mahfuz Kawn said:


> So I signed up for uber under my dads name, the profile of uber. But under the raiser tax information it's under my name and social security. If I filed for taxes would there be any problems?


Not sure how that could happen but if it did try this...http://goodmenproject.com/families/6-signs-youre-a-man-with-daddy-issues-kcon/


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure either - and if for some reason the income is reported to your father, he can disclaim it under the assignment of income doctrine - you earned the income, and you are the one that is on the hook for the tax.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Why do something like that....


----------

